# 2020 VW ID. Range and Charging



## Autoguide.com (Apr 26, 2018)

For its first-ever mass-produced electric vehicle, Volkswagen has released some impressive range specs, especially for a vehicle its size. 

We don’t know yet how they will translate to real world numbers, but if the numbers are accurate the ID.3 will stand out against the competition. 

It’s the first of many Volkswagen electric vehicles that will use the modular MEB platform. The ID.3 uses a single motor on the rear axle that’s paired with a one-speed gearbox. The battery is positioned in the underbody and gives the ID.3 a low center of gravity. 

The initial version, ID.3 First (1ST) Special Edition will be equipped with a 58-kWh lithium-ion battery good for 261 miles of range (420 kilometers) based on the WLTP (Worldwide Harmonised Light Vehicle Test Procedure). 

Afterwards, the ID.3 will also be offered with a 45-kWh battery for a range of up to 205 miles (330 km) and a 77-kWh battery 342 miles (550 km). 

Volkswagen says that depending on the usage, 80 percent of drivers will still be able to cover between 143 and 205 miles (230 and 330 km) with the 45 kWh battery, between 186 and 261 miles (300 and 420 km) with the 58 kWh battery and between 242 and 342 miles (390 and 550 km) with the 77 kWh battery without having to recharge. A 100-kW quick charger should provide juice for about 180 miles (290 km) in 30 minutes.

Volkswagen WeCharge provides buyers with the option to charge their ID.3 1ST vehicles free of charge for one year from the first day of vehicle registration up to a maximum of 2,000 kWh. This applies to all charging stations linked to WeCharge including the Ionity network which amounts to more than 100,000 charging points throughout Europe.

Volkswagen is offering an eight year / 160,000 kilometer warranty on the ID.3’s battery pack.

For home charging, there are 3 different versions of the “ID.Charger wallbox,” that will be available:

*ID. Charger*: The basic version, priced at €399 ($441), delivers a fixed Type 2 cable and a charging capacity of up to 11 kW for home charging. The wallbox features integrated DC fault current protection for safety. 

*ID.Charger Connect*: The next level, priced at €599 ($662), the wallbox can connect with a network via WLAN or LAN. LTE connectivity is also available as an optional extra. As a result, customers can use features like app management, remote maintenance, access control via charging card and regular software updates.

*ID.Charger Pro*: the top model, priced at €849 ($939), features an integrated electric meter for precise billing along with the WLAN/LAN/LTE connectivity. It provides more detailed information that can assist people if they are using a company car for example.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Autoguide.com said:


> For its first-ever mass-produced electric vehicle, Volkswagen has released some impressive range specs, especially for a vehicle its size.
> 
> We don’t know yet how they will translate to real world numbers, but if the numbers are accurate the ID.3 will stand out against the competition.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to see how many people get the Charger Pro for their homes. I feel like those are better suited for businesses.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

SKing said:


> I'm curious to see how many people get the Charger Pro for their homes. I feel like those are better suited for businesses.


I don't there will be a lot either, I imagine most people will just stick with the regular ID Charger.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Is there any information out on whether or not VW will help customers with installing the chargers at home?


----------



## DaveTMpls (Jul 9, 2015)

*Excellent overview of what you need to charge an electric car*

https://electrek.co/2019/10/02/revi...rging-cords-tesla-audi-get-as-gm-jaguar-fail/

Fascinating article! The charger is built into the car. Its the AC-to-DC inverter that allows you to plug in to a wall outlet. You do not need an expensive wall-mounted anything. All you need in your garage is, an electric dryer outlet (on its own circuit) that will accept your your portable power cord's plug.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

That's a relief because currently you have to install more involved charging setups to get decent charge times. 

Still, I see myself going to a fast charging station. Living in the city, it will be easy coming across them.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

DaveTMpls said:


> https://electrek.co/2019/10/02/revi...rging-cords-tesla-audi-get-as-gm-jaguar-fail/
> 
> Fascinating article! The charger is built into the car. Its the AC-to-DC inverter that allows you to plug in to a wall outlet. You do not need an expensive wall-mounted anything. All you need in your garage is, an electric dryer outlet (on its own circuit) that will accept your your portable power cord's plug.


I've been reading the article and I'm a bit confused, which part are they talking about the VW charger?


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

VW just got a boost for its Electrify America charging network. Ford has announced that they're partnering with them for their EVs. No surprises there since VW and Ford are already partnering together for EV technology. 

https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/ford-electric-car-charging-plans/


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

It looks like dealers in Europe are getting ready for the ID.3 and the rest of the VW EVs. 

https://twitter.com/MFreuchen/status/1186713027070042117?s=20


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*about home charging*

a lot of info on home charging can be found here http://https://insideevs.com/news/344002/charger-guide/


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

Has VW even delivered an ID.3 to a European customer? Now that the software issues have been resolved for the Golf MK8 maybe the ID.3 will be delivered soon. I wouldn't expect to see an ID.4 is the US until next summer at the earliest. Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2020)

B5Speedo said:


> Has VW even delivered an ID.3 to a European customer? Now that the software issues have been resolved for the Golf MK8 maybe the ID.3 will be delivered soon. I wouldn't expect to see an ID.4 is the US until next summer at the earliest. Very frustrating to say the least.


Be sure see the Global Introduction of the I.D. 4 on YouTube Sept. 23rd. You will be order on jut after online.


----------



## AndiS1 (Oct 13, 2005)

*All EVs have the charger in the car, NOT in the "box" that plugs into the wall*

Since all EVs run on DC and the power outlets at home are AC, the "chargers" are all in the EVs. The EVSE (EV Supply Equipment) aka "the box you plug into the AC outlet" merely supplies whatever power the EV tells it to supply. All EVs come with some variation of an OUC (Occasstional Use Cable) that plugs into 120V AC outlet at home. The charging rate is determined by the charger built into the EV, but 120V EVSE will generally provide you with about 3 miles of added driving range for every hour the EV is plugged in. 

A 240V EVSE will need a 240V outlet and because they are high amperage (demand) on an extended basis, should be on a separate circuit. a @$)V EVSE that can output 16 Amps will get you about 15 miles added range per hour of charging. 32 Amps will regain about 25 miles, 40 Amps will regain about 30 miles. Of course this is dictated by the charger in the EV because they set the limit on how many amps the car will accept.

I have an article that explains this, email me if you'd like a copy.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

I just ordered an ID.4 First. 
Dark blue metallic. 
Disappointed, has drum rear brakes. That seems ridiculous for an EV with rear wheel drive 
Will replace my 2013 Jetta hybrid sel premium. 
Due late 2020 or early 2021.
I am AMPED.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

ricer_dad said:


> I just ordered an ID.4 First.
> Dark blue metallic.
> Disappointed, has drum rear brakes. That seems ridiculous for an EV with rear wheel drive
> Will replace my 2013 Jetta hybrid sel premium.
> ...


The electric motors handle the majority of the braking duty so discs really are not necessary at all, at least on the rear. My e-Golf i have to make a point every so often to do some very hard stops off the freeway to scrub the discs clean, its pretty all regeneration until near panic braking or hard braking from high speeds. Normal surface street speeds (figure up to 50 MPH) even harder braking events like when someone pulls out in front of you will only run the disc brakes for very little time before regen is enough to handle the task.


----------



## Maribo (Dec 7, 2015)

Can anybody speculate on the range difference between the ID 4 RWD and the ID 4 AWD?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Maribo said:


> Can anybody speculate on the range difference between the ID 4 RWD and the ID 4 AWD?


No official data out yet but I would assume little more on the range due to the smaller induction motor in the front adding extra regeneration. 

We’ll see.


----------



## Roadhog74 (Nov 4, 2016)

*German-made vs Chattanooga-made battery size*

I reserved a spot to at some point order a 2021 RWD Pro. Question...It's my understanding that VW will start cranking out the ID.4 from Chattanooga in 2022. Until then they come from Germany. When I see reference to that, it is usually accompanied by reference to a cheaper expected price option from Chattanooga (from ~39k down to ~35k) which I've read "probably" means a smaller battery size. So is it pretty safe speculation that the expected reduced price point will come from smaller battery size which means smaller range? That would seem to align with the notion that the "Pro" which is now bottom tier trim would become a mid-level trim and retain current approx price point, but Chattanooga would add a lower base trim with smaller battery/range and lower price point when it comes on line. What is the prevailing wisdom about that speculation? Obviously this is relevant when considering whether to wait for 2022 or not. (as is estimating when VW will hit their 200,000 volume cap for federal tax incentive)


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

Audi etron has rear disk brakes. To me they're just saving $. 
I imagine future ID models might have rear disks.


----------



## Corrado-Diesel (Aug 7, 2012)

ricer_dad said:


> Audi etron has rear disk brakes. To me they're just saving $.
> I imagine future ID models might have rear disks.


Hmm, well I guess if you drop 80k on any ev car you don’t mind paying to replace corroded rear disk brakes.

Here is a link about a Chevy Bolt’s rear brakes corroding and needing replacement due to lack of use. I think rear drum brakes was a wise move by VW for the electric car made for the millions, not millionaires.

https://www.chevybolt.org/threads/brake-rust-ev-vs-ice.29847/

With my 2013 VW Passat TDI 6 spd manual I didn’t have to replace brake pads until my car had almost 90,000 miles on the car. Before coronavirus I drove 30k miles a year. I would be upset if I had to replace brakes every 23k miles due to corrosion like this Chevy Bolt owner had to.

Here is a link describing the new gen brakes that Continental developed for electric vehicles like the ID.3 & ID.4
https://thebrakereport.com/continental-tech-helps-new-vw-id-3-drive-connected/


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't the drums get corrosion when not used. What's the difference between ceramic pads and steel rotors versus ceramic shoes and steel drums, corrosion wise?
To me, if needed, replacing pads is much easier than drums. Actually, I've never replaced shoes. 

I'm not trying to get into an argument with you, just a friendly discussion. 

IMO, I think it's a $$ issue. If drums are $0.25 cheaper, that could save VW $1M on building 4M cars. Which other EVs have drum rear brakes?

EVs don't seem to have much of an aftermarket upgrade parts business, but I'm thinking that someone will come out with a drum to disk "upgrade" kit.

My Jetta hybrid's disk brakes can get "rusty" after a heavy rain and 2 days non-use. But a couple of brake uses knock off the rust. 

The Continental brake link was quite interesting. Should have read it earlier. After reading it, maybe VW with it's 100k's of testing has a reasonable solution. I'm starting to change my mind.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

My son in law (Bolt EV) says EA has the poorest maintenance of chargers. 
"Very dicey to find one without at least one problem."
EA app lists 2 in my area (21043) one under construction, one online. The online charger is actually being upgraded (offline). 
So how good is the 3yr EA feature?


----------

